# Custom rates for small square baler ??



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

What is the going rate per bale fir custom baling - Sm squares , just baling only,
Thanks


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I charge a buck on the ground with poly string. Sisal... extra, accumulating... extra; loading on their wagons... extra, allowing to use my wagons... extra. Crappy rake job...prolly wont do it again. $1 on the ground.

Mark


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I get 1.50 but let the customer use my kicker wagons. You need to think about a minimum like what's it cost just to get you to change your days plans. I will also tell you getting someone to rake a windrow like you do is hard.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

So, Mark and I are on the same orbital


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Guess it depends on several factors imho.

1st: Do you have any competition?

2nd: What will the market bear?

3rd: How greedy/saintly are you?

4th: How well do you like the person?

5th: Do you really wanna do it?

After asking your self the above questions and factoring in whether

you have in an open station or air conditioned cab tractor along with

temperature and humidity at time of baling, along with the factors

mentioned from previous commentators above I would charge

any where from a case of premium beer to ten dollars per bale on the

ground hehehe....


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

I charged a buddy 75 cents onto the ground last year and he picked them up with his skid steer and his wagons. Problem was I charging the same for 2nd and 3rd. It's about a 20 min drive with tractor and I baled the 10 acres up and made like 80 bales, turned around and the about the same on 3rd. If I ever custom bale again there will be a minimum charge to grease everything up and drive over there. I'm thinking $100 minimum. Just like Thorim mentions... at some point you have to ask yourself if you really wanna dick with it or not.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you figured it hourly plus twine, that would eliminate many of the variables but it would probably confuse the person you will be baling for.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

8350HiTech said:


> If you figured it hourly plus twine, that would eliminate many of the variables but it would probably confuse the person you will be baling for.





8350HiTech said:


> If you figured it hourly plus twine, that would eliminate many of the variables but it would probably confuse the person you will be baling for.


So roughly, what would you charge, on an hourly rate?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bruce Hopf said:


> So roughly, what would you charge, on an hourly rate?


I wouldn't do it on an hourly rate, I would do it on a per acre rate.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think a charge per bale such as $1 for baling only dropped on the ground would be better than an hourly rate of say $250 per hour. I charge a minimum of $250 for baling only and at that minimum price & it must be close to my home.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Either by the hour or acre is best.

A person can lose money in a hurry baling thin hay by the bale.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The pitfall of doing the work per acre is if the custom operator doesn't trust the hiring party to do a good raking job and it could take too long. The downside to per hour is if the hiring party doesn't trust the the operator to work at a speed which is most efficient.

If everyone knows each other, do whatever makes you feel good.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have done a custom job that the customer thought there was going to be more bales than I did. I bid the job per bale and a minimum, which ever was greater. Customer was happy because he wasn't quoted more per bale than he wanted, I was happy because I didn't drag my equipment all over for a few dollars per bale when he paid the minimum.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I average $2.25 - $2.50/bale, depending on cut. I use custom rates (high end) published by extension office. That cutting, tedding, raking, baling/accumulator and picking up/ stacking on wagon. They unload wagon.


----------

